# Sunday Fish



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm free for a fish Sunday.

I was thinking freshwater around my end of town, Wivenhoe or Moogerah maybe?

Anyone else keen, will go saltwater if the weather is kind?

Post something here if your interested.

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sel im hanging to get out, 
but unfortunately im tied up friday (showday) and sunday with family things,

next weekend onwards i should be right,
wouldnt mind hitting moogerah again soon,


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I'd love to, but Fathers day means I have to stay home and be pampered, at least until the wife and kids get home.

Paul


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

The same goes for me. Father's Day is a MUST DO family day. Otherwise I'd be on the water with ya.

I'm hoping to get out on Saturday for a quick pedal and fish somewhere on the northside of Brisbane near home (weather permitting).

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats Ok guys

I'm doing the Family thing in the arvo.

Still time for a fish tho and the Fishing Comp starts Sunday too.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Where do you launch at Wivenhoe? At Capt Logan/Logan Inlet? Am wondering if there is another launching spot back down near the dam wall or Cormorant Cove?

If the dam level drops to the point that Logan Inlet gets blocked off am wondering where else you can launch.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Pete

I'm organising a yearly entry key for Billies Bay in the next couple weeks. I have the forms, 30 for the yearly fee and another 30 for the key deposit. Admits one only though. I have a thread in the Main Section here if u need the info emailed to you.

Will be fishing from Billies bay which is on the Brisbane side of the Dam which for you guys can be accessed from Brisbane via the Mt. Glorious Rd.

Cheers


----------

